# Teeny Tiny Victini inside of a teeny tiny purse :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had my Chinese Hamster, Victini for almost a year now. 

Ever since I've had her she's been incredibly shy and would run and hide when she saw us.. 

She would never bite us, but didn't really like to explore when we had her out. She would never, ever run on her wheel, or saucer when we were out and the lights were on. 

Suddenly a few weeks ago she changed! She doesn't beg for attention in the same way that my Syrian ham does.. but she will go out and about when we are in the room. When we hold her, she seems to want to explore and has her little ears perked up. 

My boyfriend was holding her for a bit while I cleaned her cage tonight and she was very interested in everything around her and didn't just run and hide in a dark place. I don't know what caused this change, but I like it! 

Here she is tonight, being incredibly adorable! (I hope Sticky buns my other ham doesn't see this and get jealous!)


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh so cute. I haven't had a hamster since I was a kid & I'm not saying how long ago that was. LOL.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Ahhh so cute. I haven't had a hamster since I was a kid & I'm not saying how long ago that was. LOL.


 


Haha, I never had one as a kid... I think that's why I'm making up for it now by having 2!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love your photos of Victini in the tiny purse, she is so adorable ! :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Those photos are absolutely wonderful!

I used to have a long-haired hamster. He had one of those exercise balls and would follow my poodles, Jennifer and Augusta Lee, around the apartment. Sometimes Jennifer would tap the ball with her nose and send him rolling backwards and he would come right back for more.

And, I swear they would walk slower so he could keep up.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh that is so cute! I love your lil hamster. Now I want one!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  Very cute pictures! I never had dwarf hamsters, only syrians.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Dawww so cute, I wish my Momo didn't bite (he's such a grump).


----------

